# If you had to buy a pressure washer today...



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

So guys,
I've been dillying and dallying for ages over a PW. I am a mere weekend warrior and Mrs P loves to blast the path and patio every year too.
Somehow I've managed to shortlist to 3.
1. Nilfisk C130 £120 + upgrade hose at Qwashers or DH (£40 ish) plenty of money to spend on other stuff
2. Nilfisk E150 £290 - 10m Superflex hose, alu pump
3. Kranzle K1050P £314 DW discount! Brass head, 8m hose, 

Which one would you guys plump for?
Am I going OTT for my needs with the last 2?

I used to be indecisive - but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The latter two maybe overkill but ..

Both have better components
Both will last a long time
That’s a FANTASTIC price for the Kranzle !

Errr, Kranzle it is (assuming you are using a mains hose pipe feed rather than water butt

Buy once, buy quality


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

If spending that sort of money I would go for as much brass as possible. Aluminium can be near as bad as plastic at times although is conventionally thought of as significantly superior. It is better but there is a price point imo.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The Kränzle has the best pump, and that's the part you can't upgrade without a new machine. So get the Kränzle, everything about it is top quality, bar the hose which isn't rubber and steel wire, but some form of thermoplastic. That said it's M22 connections at both ends, so you can readily upgrade, either to a standard 10 or 20 metre Kränzle one, or whatever 3rd party one you like - M22 terminations are readily available.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Kraenzle of course if you can afford it. Brass and Kraenzle build quality all the way.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i have the c130 with a qwashers hose and its been fine for cleaning my drive and car if it helps


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

For what its worth..

I dillied and dallied for years over the Kranzle 1050, made worse by missing the last two group buys on here (goodness only knows how i missed the last one, i think i spent most of Nov and Dec hooked up to the forum !). In the end steelghosts DIY thread sent me over the lemming edge and i plumped for a motor/pump combo and added the hoses/lances i wanted. Not exactly a cheap solution in the end, but hopefully, like the Kranzle machines, it should last a lot of years.

Had i seen the group buy, I'd have gone with the 1050, or perhaps considered the 1150 or K7.

The Nilfisk machines are all good performers at their various price points, but the Kranzle premium extra of £24 is nothing really.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got half an eye on a new one so have been contemplating, although not at this price point but have a slightly different view - not in any way disputing the kranzle quality or longevity but *to me* that machine has no wheels, looks awkward to manoeuvre, and there doesn't seem to be any hose storage.
I'm not sure *I* could live with that as an occasional user, convenience and ease of use/putting away plays a part in my decision process.

(Flame suit on )


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

percymon said:


> For what its worth..
> 
> I dillied and dallied for years over the Kranzle 1050, made worse by missing the last two group buys on here (goodness only knows how i missed the last one, i think i spent most of Nov and Dec hooked up to the forum !). In the end steelghosts DIY thread sent me over the lemming edge and i plumped for a motor/pump combo and added the hoses/lances i wanted. Not exactly a cheap solution in the end, but hopefully, like the Kranzle machines, it should last a lot ofyears.


I'm waiting patiently on the finished product!

Tempted with the A&R motor/pump as well


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Soapybubbles said:


> I'm waiting patiently on the finished product!
> 
> Tempted with the A&R motor/pump as well


Patience my friend  I'm waiting on a low pressure brass 1/2" to 3/8" adaptor of all things !


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

percymon said:


> Patience my friend  I'm waiting on a low pressure brass 1/2" to 3/8" adaptor of all things !


What's the plan for hose,lance,gun set up?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've got half an eye on a new one so have been contemplating, although not at this price point but have a slightly different view - not in any way disputing the kranzle quality or longevity but *to me* that machine has no wheels, looks awkward to manoeuvre, and there doesn't seem to be any hose storage.
> I'm not sure *I* could live with that as an occasional user, convenience and ease of use/putting away plays a part in my decision process.
> 
> (Flame suit on )


Any purchase has to be considered "in the round" - my Kranzle HD7 doesn't have any wheels (of its own!) but as it lives at the front of the garage most of the time, hooked up to a reel, it doesn't really matter.

There's an argument that the Nilfisk, with its superflex hose, is the better "all round" package, but if you're prepared to contemplate a hose upgrade down the track, I'd still take the Kranzle every day of the week.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Dazednconfused said:


> So guys,
> I've been dillying and dallying for ages over a PW. I am a mere weekend warrior and Mrs P loves to blast the path and patio every year too.
> Somehow I've managed to shortlist to 3.
> 1. Nilfisk C130 £120 + upgrade hose at Qwashers or DH (£40 ish) plenty of money to spend on other stuff
> ...


Where are you seeing that Kranzle price? (Link if possible please!)

I have the Nilfisk E145 (I think that's the model number), which I bought when my C-class Nilfisk died. (Can't remember the model number of that one either, but was probably C130 or similar.) It has a good hoze on a reel and has been great so far.

That said, I really want a Kranzle. I'm fed up of having to buy a new PW every few years, even though I only use it for washing the car every few weeks/months. Buying cheap really is a false economy with these things. The cheaper machines are not built to last and are essentially "throw away" items.

You can get a wheeled Kranzle, but it's quite pricey, IIRC.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm guessing it's this https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/kranzle-k1050p-home-use-high-pressure-washer/ with 5% DW discount?

This model is the cheapest Kranzle with wheels, but given that the 1050TST comes with an upgraded hose and a built in reel, it's arguably better value if you can stretch to it.


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> Where are you seeing that Kranzle price? (Link if possible please!)
> 
> I have the Nilfisk E145 (I think that's the model number), which I bought when my C-class Nilfisk died. (Can't remember the model number of that one either, but was probably C130 or similar.) It has a good hoze on a reel and has been great so far.
> 
> ...


It is indeed from Elite Car Care.
I spoke to Alex yesterday and he was great in explaining the 1050P's unique couplings and upgrade potential. 
The lack of wheels doesn't really bother me as a 10m hose will get round the car.
Looking forward to seeing when the next Kranzle group buy comes round - I'm now praying for the little yellow K2 to last until a group buy comes round - if not, it's still a great price for something that will (hopefully) last me years. 
Big cheers to all your advice and views, it definitely helps me running things past people with more experience and practical knowledge :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Dazednconfused said:


> It is indeed from Elite Car Care.
> I spoke to Alex yesterday and he was great in explaining the 1050P's unique couplings and upgrade potential.
> The lack of wheels doesn't really bother me as a 10m hose will get round the car.
> Looking forward to seeing when the next Kranzle group buy comes round - I'm now praying for the little yellow K2 to last until a group buy comes round - if not, it's still a great price for something that will (hopefully) last me years.
> Big cheers to all your advice and views, it definitely helps me running things past people with more experience and practical knowledge :thumb:


Never seen a Kranzle Group buy. Might have to keep an eye out also.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

MBRuss said:


> Never seen a Kranzle Group buy. Might have to keep an eye out also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Alex @ ECC runs them every so often. Here's the last one - keep an eye on their subforum.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

steelghost said:


> Alex @ ECC runs them every so often. Here's the last one - keep an eye on their subforum.


Thanks for the link Steelghost - I appreciate it. Will keep my eyes peeled!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Personally for me the Kranzle would be an Overkill. If you can afford that sort of money how about a Karcher K7. Decent PW, decent hose no upgrades needed really.

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5711


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

saul said:


> Personally for me the Kranzle would be an Overkill. If you can afford that sort of money how about a Karcher K7. Decent PW, decent hose no upgrades needed really.
> 
> https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5711


Its not really about over kill but durability, i have 2 karchers and only just realised they have a shelf life and a sealed unit and there ont their last legs already. The kranzle gives similar power for similar cost but with night day durability.

That hose a not even close to decent comparing to after market or OEM on the Kranzle btw


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

bigbruiser said:


> Its not really about over kill but durability, i have 2 karchers and only just realised they have a shelf life and a sealed unit and there ont their last legs already. The kranzle gives similar power for similar cost but with night day durability.
> 
> That hose a not even close to decent comparing to after market or OEM on the Kranzle btw


This hits the nail on the head for me - my HD7 is comparable in performance (pressure and flow) to a Karcher K5 - not the most powerful machine going, but very durable, and readily repaired if needed.

It's instructive to compare the power rating of the HD7 and the K5 though - the Kranzle runs on 1.6kW, the K5 needs another 0.5kW (rated at 2.1kW) to deliver similar performance, ie the Kranzle is _24% more efficient_.

It's worth noting that the K1050P and K1050TS (not the K1050TS*T*) don't have rubber hoses, but thermoplastic ones; possibly not the cheapest and nastiest kind, but still, Kranzle have cut costs in the best place they can (ie something that can readily be upgraded if desired).


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Out of curiosity: What's the amperage/fuse of a normal UK household plug?


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

saul said:


> Personally for me the Kranzle would be an Overkill. If you can afford that sort of money how about a Karcher K7. Decent PW, decent hose no upgrades needed really.
> 
> https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5711


For an extra £70.00 you can get a commercial Karcher. I was looking at a Kranzle but couldn't justify the near £500 price tag, so bought the Karcher instead. Great machine tbh.

https://www.trafalgarcleaningequipm...ssure-washer-free-dirt-blaster-worth-100.html


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

voon said:


> Out of curiosity: What's the amperage/fuse of a normal UK household plug?


13A but can be lower depending on the appliance


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

voon said:


> Out of curiosity: What's the amperage/fuse of a normal UK household plug?


A standard household plug socket is rated at 13A usually connected to a 32A ring or 16A/20A radial circuit.
The plug top is then fused accordingly to the appliance.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

rob2278 said:


> A standard household plug socket is rated at 13A usually connected to a 32A ring or 16A/20A radial circuit.
> The plug top is then fused accordingly to the appliance.


Spoken like an electrician :thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

bigbruiser said:


> Its not really about over kill but durability, i have 2 karchers and only just realised they have a shelf life and a sealed unit and there ont their last legs already. The kranzle gives similar power for similar cost but with night day durability.
> 
> That hose a not even close to decent comparing to after market or OEM on the Kranzle btw


My current PW is a Nilfisk C130 which has a upgraded hose. The total cost of this was circa £120 back in 2012. For a weekend warrior it suits my needs. Unfortunately things like life, family, bills need to be looked at first. If I had the extra cash then yes Kranzle it is :thumb:.

I have just started to notice that my pump randomly pulsates, possibly meaning my PW could be on the way out. For a shelf life of 6 years or so I think £120 was a good purchase. :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

saul said:


> My current PW is a Nilfisk C130 which has a upgraded hose. The total cost of this was circa £120 back in 2012. For a weekend warrior it suits my needs. Unfortunately things like life, family, bills need to be looked at first. If I had the extra cash then yes Kranzle it is :thumb:.
> 
> I have just started to notice that my pump randomly pulsates, possibly meaning my PW could be on the way out. For a shelf life of 6 years or so I think £120 was a good purchase. :thumb:


The pulsing is probably a slight leak somewhere - odds are you can sort it out for the price of a few O-rings.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

steelghost said:


> The pulsing is probably a slight leak somewhere - odds are you can sort it out for the price of a few O-rings.


Thanks for that steelghost. Will look into this, if it works then the shelf life has been extended even further.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

bigbruiser said:


> Its not really about over kill but durability, i have 2 karchers and only just realised they have a shelf life and a sealed unit and there ont their last legs already. The kranzle gives similar power for similar cost but with night day durability.
> 
> That hose a not even close to decent comparing to after market or OEM on the Kranzle btw


Assuming my karcher hasn't been abused (never ran pump with no water flow etc) what kind of lifespan can one expect from a K5 ?

Bearing in mind they came with a 5 year warranty


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Soapybubbles said:


> Assuming my karcher hasn't been abused (never ran pump with now after flow etc) what kind of lifespan can one expect from a K5 ?
> 
> Bearing in mind they came with a 5 year warranty


My k2 has been abused and i mean royalty, and is still going. My K4 has been treated very well is 9 moths and just about to die lol

Lottery im afraid :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

bigbruiser said:


> My K4 has been treated very well is 9 moths and just about to die lol
> 
> Lottery im afraid :thumb:


If it's about to die so young it will be covered under warranty?


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Soapybubbles said:


> If it's about to die so young it will be covered under warranty?


yeah should be 3 years but i get the feeling you have to take it to a repair centre or something mines like 50 miles away


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

bigbruiser said:


> yeah should be 3 years but i get the feeling you have to take it to a repair centre or something mines like 50 miles away


My K5 is 5 years must have a better pump?


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Soapybubbles said:


> My K5 is 5 years must have a better pump?


Dont think pump realeted
Model	Guarantee period
K2 2 years

K3 3 years

K4 Series 3 years

K4 Eco Series 5 years

K4 Full Control 3 years

K5 Series 3 years

K5 Full Control 3 years

K5 Premium Full Control 5 years

K6 Series 3 years

K7 Series 3 years

https://www.kaercher.com/uk/services/support/online-shop-support/guarantee.html#HIl8OhoqCEHQApwI.97


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

bigbruiser said:


> Dont think pump realeted
> Model	Guarantee period
> K2 2 years
> 
> ...


Any idea why the difference ?


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Soapybubbles said:


> Any idea why the difference ?


price to be fair, look like on all the range it the Premium Full Control gets 5 year all other are 3


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

bigbruiser said:


> price to be fair, look like on all the range it the Premium Full Control gets 5 year all other are 3


Mine is K5 Eco which comes with 5,unfortunately I don't have a warranty as it was an ex display from my work.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> Mine is K5 Eco which comes with 5,unfortunately I don't have a warranty as it was an ex display from my work.


I had a K5 eco at one time. It started to leak at the top of the pump. I opened it up and the motor was held in place with polystyrene. In the end it was repaired under guarantee.

They work well enough but I have seen another post with a leak in the same place on a K water cooled model. It is repairable with a part but because I had the warranty, I used it. If it happens to you, have a search on the site for the repair. With a 5 year warranty they are pretty fair though.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I had a K4 which had a free extended warranty giving a full 5 years. From time to time Karcher offer extended warranties.


----------

